

Ask HN: What Happened to Coin (YC W13) - curiouslurker

Can&#x27;t seem to find any recent news about them and their site doesn&#x27;t say much.
======
ipetepete
I've recently gotten my beta tester card and I've been happily using it for
over a month. They are ramping up distribution soon. Thats all I know.

